# New PC @60k



## MatchBoxx (Mar 22, 2012)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*

Ans: Photoshop, Battlefield3, NFS; and anything that a CSE student might require.

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*

Ans: 60k max. 2k more if essential.

*3. Planning to overclock?*

Ans: Eventually. 

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*

Ans: Windows7, Linux.

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*

Ans: 1TB minimum.

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*

Ans: 1080p resolution. Minimum screen size: 21 inch.

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*

Ans: i need to buy EVERYTHING.

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*

Ans: Expecting within 10days.

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*

Ans: Assemble this myself.

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*

Ans: I'll buy locally from Chadni Chowk, Kolkata.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*

Ans: I have decided to buy *Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus* (i don't need SATA xDock)cabinet. My dad won't allow loud music in the house, so a decent 2.1 sound system will suffice (Altec Lansing?). So, i intend to invest in a good headphone, and narrowed down on *Steelseries Siberia V2*. Suggestions are welcome.
Also, i need a good enough gaming mouse. I'm an FPS gamer, so i won't need lots of macro keys. I just want excellent grip and comfort.
And, a simple keyboard will do the job for now (i'll buy a good keyboard later on).
I'm also biased towards ASUS's UEFI, and the in-built Bluetooth/wifi that those boards provide.(less hassles)
I'm repeating point no.7 again, *I NEED TO BUY EVERY COMPONENT*, which includes spike buster, UPS, and an all-in-one card reader(local made ), mouse pad (no hi-fi stuff; just want to get my job done), and a CPU cooler.

*[i'm not going into any brand wars between AMD/Intel and AMD/nVidia]*

* Vedant quoted 8k for Phenom II X6 1090T, yesterday, 12.4k for i5-2500k and 12.35k for Maximus IV Gene-Z.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2012)

get quotes from vedant,md, eastern logica


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 22, 2012)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k |12400
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68P-DS3|8750
*RAM*
|G-skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL|1665
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD 6950 1GB PCIE (Dual Fan Edition)|14500
*HDD*
|WDC 250GB Blue WD2500AAKX|3766
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X Sata Black DVD|1150
*PSU*
|Corsair GS600|4000
*Monitor*
|Benq G2222HDL|7600
*Keyboard & Mouse*
|Logitech MK200|700
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|2800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1680
|
*Total*
|58861
and rest for other things like Spike buster etc


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 22, 2012)

change the UPS to numeric 1KVA


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 23, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> *Component*
> |
> *Make*
> |
> ...



thanku for the suggestion bro.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 23, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> thanku for the suggestion bro.



No problem. Happy to help


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 23, 2012)

^^is the *Steelseries Siberia V2* good for listening to music ang gaming, equally??? :O


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 23, 2012)

nice config up there but op told that he needs 1TB hdd atleast .. But if he were ok with 250gb, then add 2.1-2.5k more and buy a CM hyper 212 evo. But i am nt sure if it were avaliable in kolkata or not, if yes let me know, coz i am also looking for it .(shop name+price)


----------



## Cilus (Mar 23, 2012)

in Kolkata, 2500K is available at 11.75K in M.D. Computers and might be less. 1 TB Seagate 7200.12 HDD will cost you around 4.9K + Tax but comes with omly 1 Yrs of warranty.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Mar 23, 2012)

think for PSU. IMO Seasonic S12II620 has 48A on 12v  for 5 yrs warranty is a solid PSU.  Corsair GS600 has 48A on 12v with three years warranty. Correct me if i am wrong.

Take HYPER212 EVO from MD @ around 2k along with MX-2 TIM from online shops.

Try Avoiding Asus mobo keeping Rashi in mind. Gigabyte is a good option.

Invest wisely in cabby which is not in the config given.
I think you should go for a full tower cabinet(one time investment) and later invest on a good gpu which keeps on changing.

Just see whether sapphire 6670 1gb ddr5 DX11 will serve your purpose. If yes then take it for 5.1k with NZXT PHANTOM 8.2K(MD COMPUTERS) 1200 Saved. Invest it in PSU.(5K)


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 26, 2012)

Cilus said:


> in Kolkata, 2500K is available at 11.75K in M.D. Computers and might be less. 1 TB Seagate 7200.12 HDD will cost you around 4.9K + Tax but comes with omly 1 Yrs of warranty.



my dad would go with me and he would get a hot temper if i jump from shop to shop!  i would have to buy everything from a single shop.
So, M.D or Vedant??? [till now, i have bought 2 laptops, XPS and Inspiron, a 2.1 sound system all from vedant, within 2 months, for my friends.]



avichandana20000 said:


> think for PSU. IMO Seasonic S12II620 has 48A on 12v  for 5 yrs warranty is a solid PSU.  Corsair GS600 has 48A on 12v with three years warranty. Correct me if i am wrong.
> 
> Take HYPER212 EVO from MD @ around 2k along with MX-2 TIM from online shops.
> 
> ...



time to think.. 
any suggestion, *CILUS*?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you should visit at least two shops, MD and Vedant. If you buy the whole rig, you can get good price from M.D. . Also they have good stock of CPU coolers and Graphics cards from various brands.
And one thing, BenQ G2220HDL is not available anywhere in Kolkata right now. Get the Dell ST2220M or AOC 22" LED one. Price is 7.6K for Dell and 7.1K for AOC.
Do mention that you have learned the prices for Thinkdigit forum, they are aware of it. Talk to Palash who sits in the Gaming section of M.D. You can mention my name (The person from Bhubaneswar, not Cilus). But check the prices in Vedant too.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 26, 2012)

Cilus said:


> I think you should visit at least two shops, MD and Vedant. If you buy the whole rig, you can get good price from M.D. . Also they have good stock of CPU coolers and Graphics cards from various brands.
> And one thing, BenQ G2220HDL is not available anywhere in Kolkata right now. Get the Dell ST2220M or AOC 22" LED one. Price is 7.6K for Dell and 7.1K for AOC.
> Do mention that you have learned the prices for Thinkdigit forum, they are aware of it. Talk to Palash who sits in the Gaming section of M.D. You can mention my name (The person from Bhubaneswar, not Cilus). But check the prices in Vedant too.



thank you for your help brother! 
any suggestion on graphics card? i was thinking about HD7770, but HD6870 benchmarks are better!
also, is this combo good:ASUS P8Z68-V LE + i5-2500k, or *Phenom II X6 1090T + ASUS M5A99X EVO* ???

is this available in kolkata *ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3*??


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Mar 26, 2012)

HD 6870 > HD6850 > HD 7770. for HD Gaming HD 6850 is bare minimum. 

And Intel Combo is Much better. i5 2500k nails 1090T by a good margin everywhere.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Mar 28, 2012)

After a few calculations, i've summed this up [*rough estimate*]:
HDD(internal) 1TB: 5k
HDD(external) 1TB: 6k
RAM: 2k
Mouse: Steelseries Kinzu: 1.3k
Keyboard: 0.3k
Monitor: Dell ST2220M: 7.6k
UPS (1.1 KV): 3k
2.1 Sound system: Altec Lansing Octane™ 7 VS4621: 3.5k
PSU: Corsair TX650 V2: 5.5k *[Seasonic S12II-620 better??]*
Graphics Card: SAPPHIRE HD6850 1GB: 10k or GTX 560Ti @ 14k
TIM: 0.5k (suggestion please)
Cabinet: CM Elite 431: 3k
Writer: 1k
Spike Buster: 0.5k

I can stretch to a maximum of 65k!
Please suggest processor and Mobo.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

^^thetechfreak has already suggested you a good processor and motherboard I think.
Here's my few suggestion:-
Ram-As suggested by thetechfreak
Mouse: Logitech G400
UPS: Apc 1.1KVA
PSU- Corsair TX650 V2. Corsair service  is far better
Graphics Card: 10K- HD6850 or GTX560 
TIM- Coolermaster Thermal Fusion 400
DVD Writer- Asus DRW 24b3st
Spike buster-Belkin


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

RAM & CPU as suggested by thetechfreak. MD Computers (and even Vedant) can arrange for whatever ASUS mobo you want to buy I think. As for gaming the suggestion is always to pick up the best graphics card that your budget permits. You can get a lower CPU and still can get good frames.

If 6950 is available, get it.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> RAM & CPU as suggested by thetechfreak. MD Computers (and even Vedant) can arrange for whatever ASUS mobo you want to buy I think. As for gaming the suggestion is always to pick up the best graphics card that your budget permits. You can get a lower CPU and still can get good frames.
> 
> If 6950 is available, get it.



i5-2400 or Phenom II X6 1090T?

i think i will invest the surplus money in GTX560Ti.


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

You can forget about OCing with the i5 2400 .


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> i5-2400 or Phenom II X6 1090T?
> 
> i think i will invest the surplus money in GTX560Ti.



If you are getting gtx560ti, get the Msi hawk one


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

There is a 560ti hawk for sale at E @13K.
Just discuss and you may get that @12K


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> You can forget about OCing with the i5 2400 .



yes that's precisely my hesitation! I'm just a student and don't earn yet, and i don't want to indulge in overclocking luxury [i5-2500k or 17-2600k] with my dad's money. [that's after i get a job!]

so, i'm left with Intel i5-2400 @10k [coupled with ASUS P8H67-V @7k]. But, Phenom II X6 1090T is available at 8.2k [coupled with ASUS M5A97 Evo @8k]!
That sums up to 17k approx. for both Intel and AMD build, moreover AMD lets me overclock it. But, i'm CONFUSED with overall performance!!


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 1, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> yes that's precisely my hesitation! I'm just a student and don't earn yet, and i don't want to indulge in overclocking luxury [i5-2500k or 17-2600k] with my dad's money. [that's after i get a job!]
> 
> so, i'm left with Intel i5-2400 @10k [coupled with ASUS P8H67-V @7k]. But, Phenom II X6 1090T is available at 8.2k [coupled with ASUS M5A97 Evo @8k]!
> That sums up to 17k approx. for both Intel and AMD build, moreover AMD lets me overclock it. But, i'm CONFUSED with overall performance!!



simple decision.
Go with AMD config.
1090T ~= i5 2400

price of 1090T is 7.8K @kolkata, not 8.2K


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

Pair a good 990FX based mobo with that CPU.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 1, 2012)

I need Headphones and Speaker!



Skud said:


> Pair a good 990FX based mobo with that CPU.



now, that's another problem! ASUS M5A99X Evo costs 11k!


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

How much budget you are left with for the mobo?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 1, 2012)

I will say consider i5 2400+good H67 board over amd 1090T


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

I would rather say always get a good board, you never know when you will be bitten by the upgrade bug.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 1, 2012)

IMO get i5 2400/2500 + Intel DH67CL + MSI GTX 560Ti.

The only advantage I see in 1090T is that it has 2 more cores. AFAIK even the OC'ed 1090T will not match the performance of an i5 2400. For OC'ing the former you'll need an expensive motherboard, a decent after-market cooler, a cabinet with good airflow etc. For the i5 you can forget all these stuff and get killer performance at stock speeds.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2012)

Tenida said:


> I will say consider i5 2400+good H67 board over amd 1090T



Yes this would be good. Better for gaming and also would save you some money.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 1, 2012)

Skud said:


> How much budget you are left with for the mobo?



this



Skud said:


> I would rather say always get a good board, you never know when you will be bitten by the upgrade bug.



not a chance! i may sli in future, and add sound card or ssd, that's it! 



Tenida said:


> I will say consider i5 2400+good H67 board over amd 1090T



CONSIDERED! 



RiGOD said:


> IMO get i5 2400/2500 + Intel DH67CL + MSI GTX 560Ti.
> 
> The only advantage I see in 1090T is that it has 2 more cores. AFAIK even the OC'ed 1090T will not match the performance of an i5 2400. For OC'ing the former you'll need an expensive motherboard, a decent after-market cooler, a cabinet with good airflow etc. For the i5 you can forget all these stuff and get killer performance at stock speeds.



Yesh! That is what stopping me from buying AMD! I'm inclined to take the Intel route! 



RiGOD said:


> IMO get i5 2400/2500 + *Intel DH67CL* + MSI GTX 560Ti.



this board supports virtu! 



thetechfreak said:


> Yes this would be good. Better for gaming and also would save you some money.



So, Intel i5-2400 it is i'm going for! 



MatchBoxx said:


> I need Headphones and Speaker!



Any help with this, please buddies!


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

How is Biostar TX68K+?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 1, 2012)

^^OP has decided to go for i5 2400. Then what's the point in going for an Z68 based board buddy? Isn't the DH67CL enough for his needs?



Skud said:


> How is Biostar TX68K+?



BTW isn't it TZ68K+ mate?


----------



## Skud (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, damn typo.

OK, if no upgrade plan for CPU in future, H67 should suffice.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah, damn typo.
> 
> OK, if no upgrade plan for CPU in future, H67 should suffice.



i'll upgrade only graphics card in future! And after i get a job, then i'll do a full upgrade. I hope that i5-2400 will suffice my needs for 4yrs, ain't it bro??

I found EDIFIER speakers on snapdeal.com!

PLEASE SUGGEST ME A 2.1 Speaker!


----------



## Skud (Apr 2, 2012)

What about F&D models, like the A-520s?


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 2, 2012)

^^Thumbs up to that suggestion Skud. A-520 is a great buy for that price. Lacks a wired remote though but the rest is simply awesome.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 3, 2012)

HMM...looks like everyone took care of it for me 
BUT..if yer low on money and want a Good GPU..i say get a PII X6+990FX+any amount of ram+560Ti

EDIT: plz don't go for a 2400...plz..am begging you


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 5, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> HMM...looks like everyone took care of it for me
> BUT..if yer low on money and want a Good GPU..i say get a PII X6+990FX+any amount of ram+560Ti
> 
> EDIT: *plz don't go for a 2400*...plz..am begging you



can you please elaborate bro???



Skud said:


> What about F&D models, like the A-520s?



thank you for the suggestion buddy. i will definitely check it out! 



sumonpathak said:


> HMM...looks like everyone took care of it for me
> BUT..if yer low on money and want a Good GPU..i say get a PII X6+990FX+any amount of ram+560Ti




I ditched my overclocking plans. 
I just want good stock performance now.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 5, 2012)

why are you ditching the plans to OC?
get something that has some potential for OCing..that's why i said not to go for 2400 or any locked multi sandybridge processor..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 6, 2012)

^^But what's the point in spending money on an OC'able AMD which cannot match the performance of the stock i5, even when OC'ed to its full potential? If it were the 2500k I would've agreed with you. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 6, 2012)

basically at 1080P reso..gaming performance will only be restricted by the GPU..a qudcore AMD or Intel will have no difference...

besides a 990Fx has more connectivity options..which Intel never bothers to look into..


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 6, 2012)

What do you specifically point out by 'connectivity options'?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

Sumon - you have a point there @1080p AMD or Intel wont make a difference but Intel SNB has a much higher IPC than any AMD CPU out there hence it will perform in all kind of apps while AMD will perform only in 6 threaded scenario's(PIIX6) or 8 threaded integer core stressing scenarios for FX-8100... and there are not many 6or8 threaded apps out there.... 

Intel SNB doesn't have so many if's or but's it just performs in every damn application plus its more overclockable too....!!!!!!! 

@Connectivity - any decent Z68 board has enuf options!!!!....


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 6, 2012)

basically everything ranging from the no of SATA III ports to usb options...when i comapred my P8Z68 Deluxe with cross-hair V i was like WTF? this thing costs 18K and only Four sata III controller? and the supposedly weak board gave all 6 sata III ports..@ 15k..i mean where does it put Intel on VFM standings?
the usb 3 options are also similar 4 in intel vs 6 in amd.
the only reason am suggesting amd here is coz if OP has oc potential he can OC if he feels his rig is slow a year or two down the line...but wth Intel his only option would be upgrade or GTFO 



$$Lionking$$ said:


> @Connectivity - any decent Z68 board has enuf options!!!!....



i beg to differ...look at my comparison 
but at the end of day its on the OP...
AM3+ gonna stay for two yrs at least...but 1155? dont think so...


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

I agree with Sumon on this. 990FX is a much better platform (not to mention better priced) compared to Z68. If only, AMD released a CPU with consistent performance. There's too many ifs and buts with BD.

However, I don't think AM3+ is going to survive beyond Piledriver.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

sumon - Dude very few people use 4 HDDs let alone 6!!!!!!! same goes for usb3.0!!!! It will be good to have 6 USB3.0/SATAIII but if you have 4 then also its not so bad on the other hand IPC of FX will make you kill yourself. 

@AM3+ is gng to be around for 2 years - Still 2 years down the line latest AMD CPU wont  be able to compete with SNB.

Yeah ofcourse its the OPs decision finally....  AMD really screwed with FX.. 

P.S. Yeah as a platform 990FX is not so bad, I too have to agree!


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't be so sure about the HDDs.


----------



## sumonpathak (Apr 6, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Yeah ofcourse its the OPs decision finally....  AMD really screwed with FX..



i so wish they didn't share the Fpu's


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

Skud - Well, you can always buy a controller for that while reflecting on your storage requirements and why you need more than 4HDD's!! :O

Sumon - Me too bro! Me too!!!


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 6, 2012)

A nice discussion was going on! 
BUT, still i'm going for i5-2400.

A few days back i was playing Crysis: Warhead on a C2D and 8600GS. 
I think, i can survive with i5-2400 for 4years. (till i get a job) 

**I'm going to Chadni tomorrow. I'll buy the MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE and upgrade graphics card after a few months.
I need to hunt for Edifier C2.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

Matchboxx - buy 2500k dude! 

@ Crysis on 8600GS - :O


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 6, 2012)

$$Lionking$$ said:


> Matchboxx - buy 2500k dude!



tight budget dude!



$$Lionking$$ said:


> @ Crysis on 8600GS - :O



yes, i'm not kidding, but on low resolution. Still frame rate was good, no lag!


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 6, 2012)

increase ur budget to fit 2500k dude!..

@low resolution - naaice!


----------



## Skud (Apr 6, 2012)

Really can't recommend you AMD CPU from the heart, until at least Trinity is not out. Just read a review of FX6200, AMD's fastest clocked BD (3.8 norm, 4.1 turbo). Nothing's changed, nor that I was expecting. It will be too high a risk to pin on Piledriver.

But if you want to live with your CPU for 4 years without upgrade, get an unlocked/overclockable one.



$$Lionking$$ said:


> Skud - Well, you can always buy a controller for that while reflecting on your storage requirements and why you need more than 4HDD's!! :O
> 
> Sumon - Me too bro! Me too!!!




Yeah, Hitachi has just released 4TB HDDs. 4 of these will be good to go. 

In any case, I think a USB 3.0 dock will be better (like the Sedna one available from PrimeABGB) if you can store the HDDs properly and safely. Windows will be happy and quick to boot up with just a couple of drives.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

*SORRY* brothers. I couldn't update this thread after i bought the rig. BSNL messed up! 
This is what i bought:
(from M.D)
Intel i5-2400 @ 9950
ASUS P8H77-M @ 8000
G.skill RipjawsX 12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 3075
Cooler Master Elite 431 (side panel) @ 2900
Dell ST2220L @ 8269
Corsair GS600 @ 3800
Seagate 1TB GoFlex @ 6125
Dlink DSL-2730U @1850
APC 1.1 kVA @ 4700
Logitech MK200 @ 625
MSI HD6850 Cyclone PE @ 8600
Edifier C2 @ 3750
+4% vat

(from Vedant)
Seagate 1Tb 7200rpm @ 5150 (all)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

^^Nice buy mate. Post some pics too.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Nice buy mate. Post some pics too.



Camera kaput! My camera wala phone lost! :/


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

Just one question: Will you get any advantage like gettig more number of SATA or USB ports or PCI-E lanes if you plug a Sandybridge processor into a Ivybridge Motherboard?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Just one question: Will you get any advantage like gettig more number of SATA or USB ports or PCI-E lanes if you plug a Sandybridge processor into a Ivybridge Motherboard?



P8H67-V wasn't available. I know that there will be no advantage using a H77 mobo with sandy bridge, still i bought it. Maybe in future i might buy a Ivy.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 30, 2012)

I just have one question . IF OP has bought h61/h67 mobo which is like 2k-3k cheaper , he would not have lost anything  . correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 30, 2012)

iittopper said:


> I just have one question . IF OP has bought h61/h67 mobo which is like 2k-3k cheaper , he would not have lost anything  . correct me if i am wrong..



h61 - only 2 RAM slots, lesser PCI slots, no USB 3.0 & SATA III
h67 is a good option with all these features. It lacks only the USB 3.0 internal header.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually i wanted a ATX board, but couldn't find any at that time, except Intel self branded mobos. Thats why i went ahead with H77, though mATX.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 30, 2012)

What was the issue with Intel DH67CL?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> *SORRY* brothers. I couldn't update this thread after i bought the rig. BSNL messed up!
> This is what i bought:
> (from M.D)
> Intel i5-2400 @ 9950
> ...



Congo but where's the gaming headset


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Congo but where's the gaming headset



Buying after a few months. in the meantime, Sennheiser  PC3 headphone. :/


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 30, 2012)

how is EDIFER's performance?


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> how is EDIFER's performance?



clean, and quality sound at low volume! 



Cilus said:


> What was the issue with Intel DH67CL?



i wanted to avoid Intel branded mobos. :3


----------



## Tenida (Apr 30, 2012)

From where you got the Edifier C2?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Apr 30, 2012)

^^its written, : "From MD". 

@OP enjoy your new rig.

u can take my cam to post pics.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Apr 30, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^^its written, : "From MD".
> 
> @OP enjoy your new rig.
> 
> u can take my cam to post pics.



after exams.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2012)

no problem buddy. My door is always open for every true TECH SAVVY.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 1, 2012)

me wants that cam


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2012)

^ u know that cam is not mine. So i can give you my cam only which will not help in your projects. The prices have come down to 20k.


----------



## Tenida (May 1, 2012)

avichandana20000 said:


> ^ u know that cam is not mine. So i can give you my cam only which will not help in your projects. The prices have come down to 20k.



But I want your phantom case  its soo sexyy


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 1, 2012)

^^just take it away.

 Instead i want the autobot bumblebee


----------

